
What’s next for virtual assistants like Alexa? Maybe buying stuff for you - JackPoach
https://www.recode.net/2018/12/24/18153684/virtual-assistant-voice-alexa-siri-google-amazon-apple-bret-kinsella-rani-molla-recode-decode
======
Ibethewalrus
Autofac v 1.0

